
New Portal to Unveil the Dark Sector of the Universe - M_Grey
http://sciencebulletin.org/archives/11589.html
======
DrScump
Blogspam of

[http://www.ibs.re.kr/cop/bbs/BBSMSTR_000000000738/selectBoar...](http://www.ibs.re.kr/cop/bbs/BBSMSTR_000000000738/selectBoardArticle.do?nttId=14417)

with author credit (Dr. Letizia Diamante) ripped out. Graphics also copied
from there without attribution.

------
RightMillennial
Maybe this is just too editorialized, but "dark portals" connecting to "dark
sector particles"? This sounds like science fiction nonsense. Are Ing going to
start spewing out of these dark portals?

